# Chevy Protection Plan



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah I picked up one of the last GMPP's offered at $1100 on my 2014, 7 YR/70K Major Guard w/$0 deductible good until 2021. All those items would have been covered. I can't wait to use it! :yahoo:


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You've got a lot more to go wrong on cars these days then 10 years ago. 

My 94 grand am and 97 cavalier were darn good cars. My 78 skylark also. 

The plan cost $1700 for my 14 Hyundai. And 17 cruze. 

Hyundai comes with 10/100,000. Good thing i got my money back when the car was traded in. 

The cruze is covered to 84,000. I don't know how many months though as I"m sure time will long expire before i hit 84, if i still have the car.

My uncle bought for his 10 Dodge pick and my aunt bought for her 14 Traverse. She's already had one repair after standard warranty. Nothing major though.


----------



## Ontop27 (May 19, 2018)

I run ton of miles a year, so the 3 year 36 would be gone rather quickly. I got a 4 year 100k on my new 2018 cruze lt redline and it was either 1400 or 1500. That would have paid for itself on my 2014 cruze.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

I bought the extended service coverage at 35k miles. I added 75k mile or 5 years, whichever you reached first, 0 dollar deductible. If I remember correctly it cost about $1700. I am at 177k miles now. Purchasing the extended service agreement was by far the best decision I ever made. Every little hiccup, burp, fart, drip my cruze ever had was covered under that warranty. Of course you need to inspect and find problems yourself, but my dealer service center addressed every issue. I know off the top of my head the intake was replaced, camshaft cover, leaking oil filter bracket, new trans lines, leaking oil pan, leaking water pump, new camshaft sensor seals and whole bunch of other little items. All those items repaired would have been thousands if I paid out of pocket. You will not regret purchasing an extended warranty coverage with your chevy cruze. In fact, it is absolutely necessary!


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

mjb said:


> I bought the extended service coverage at 35k miles. I added 75k mile or 5 years, whichever you reached first, 0 dollar deductible. If I remember correctly it cost about $1700. !


When I purchased my 2017 LT in November the Finance guy asked me if I wanted the extended warranty and I said no. He then proceeded to print the sales contract and when I checked it B4 signing I noticed that the monthly payment was $32 a month higher. I looked at him and asked WTH! He then apologized as he printed it with the extended warranty included in error. So I guess the cost would be roughly 60 x $30 or $1,800 + sales tax ($2/month). When I get to 35 months I may check to see what it will cost then. Being retired I’m only putting 6 to 7k miles a year so the time will expire first.


----------



## FloridaGuy329 (May 29, 2018)

I bought a used Cruze had opportunity for warranty passed on it. Was 70 A month. 2nd having the car the thermostat went. Was told by the salesman was better off saving money


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for all of your replies. From the sounds of it I think it also depends on what trim level the car is and how long you decide to keep the car. For example I got the LTZ, that was loaded and now I am paying for it. The dealership has really hosed me on the latest repair for the passive door entry handle;

Diagnostic = $105 (This charge annoys me the most, since I already knew what the problem was and had the part number)
Labor = $157.50 (1.5 hours of labor at $105 per hour!)
Paint = $75
Parts = $207
Tax = $70

Total = $615

My car only has 46,000 miles on it as well.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Trim has nothing to do with it? For that matter Body parts are probably not covered with an "Extended Warranty"


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

llbanks522 said:


> He then proceeded to print the sales contract and when I checked it B4 signing I noticed that the monthly payment was $32 a month higher. I looked at him and asked WTH! He then apologized as he printed it with the extended warranty included in error.


The only error was in giving you the chance to see what he did and correct it before signing.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

FloridaGuy329 said:


> I bought a used Cruze had opportunity for warranty passed on it. Was 70 A month. 2nd having the car the thermostat went. Was told by the salesman was better off saving money


70 dollars a month is like those ad's you might see saying "Save 30%", 30% of what? $70 a month for how many months? Your Salesman sounded like he was very inexperienced?


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

Everything in this thread is an argument against buying this model vehicle and chevy in general. Good luck


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

The "extended warranty" plans are essentially an service plan that's more similar to insurance paid up-front. Asking for what people paid for different plans won't tell you much, as the older the car gets, the more miles it has on it and the deductible can significantly affect the cost. There's also a lot of mark-up and profit in the different plans.

If you plan to keep the car a long time and can research and find a reputable company it might be worth it if you think your car is going to be a basket case. Then again you could shell out $1500-2000 and never use it, or pay that much and the specific component that breaks on your car won't be covered.

Most people that aren't intimately familiar with automotive electrical and mechanical systems and sub-systems would have a hard time understanding the exclusions lists on most policies. Some might sound like they cover a lot but don't include actual common failure problems. Or they might cover the actual replacement of an internal engine part but not the cost to get to it. You can also buy plans and the company will say the policy is backed by insurance but then they go out of business and there's nobody to administer claims.


To summarize, they're usually pure profit which has to tell you something. It depends how risk adverse you are and if you'd be better off saving the money or if something expensive breaks if you'd be able to fix out of pocket. Research the companies very carefully, read reviews, and see if you can find out anything on their financials. Be very, very careful to compare the exclusions and maintenance requirements and know exactly what is covered.

One last thing a lot of people don't consider, you might also check and see if your regular auto insurance company offers any mechanical breakdown coverage/protection plans. For example, I thought USAA quoted their mechanical coverage as an extra $5-10/month a long time ago. If you switch insurance years down the line you might not be able to find coverage again, so it isn't always the best option but is normally backed by a company that should be around and you don't have to fork out a ton of money up front.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

We have a fellow member with Mechanical Breakdown Insurance provided by their Auto insurer and the rate is fantastic. I did not experience a rate boost for my almost 5 year old Hyundai when the owners wife sold me a Fidelity policy at her cost, I know this is usually common to pay more as the car ages, truth told the cost to the dealership stays pretty much the same. For that matter I bought my GMPP as another dealer disliked my selling dealer & sales manager so much, selling me the same GMPP policy for 33% less,

BUT here's where gets funny. I was sold a GMPP with a $100 Deductible and I certainly didn't want that. I asked my Sales Manager and 'Friend' how much would it be to switch to the Zero $ policy and he said "No more than $250". A couple days later I find out the price of the new policy, write a check for $212 and met my Sales Manager at his Pizza Restaurant and gave the check to him. He then calls me to say I should have written him a check for $250? I was pissed at his creative math, he not only lost the additional commission on the GMPP when I cancelled, I no longer eat his Pizzas, and they were really good:signs006:


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

mjb said:


> I know off the top of my head the intake was replaced, camshaft cover, leaking oil filter bracket, new trans lines, leaking oil pan, leaking water pump, new camshaft sensor seals and whole bunch of other little items. All those items repaired would have been thousands if I paid out of pocket. You will not regret purchasing an extended warranty coverage with your Chevy Cruze. In fact, it is absolutely necessary!


Yikes! that is a lot of repairs. I have had the blind spot modules replaced five times plus the water pump, oil pan seal, rear main seal, trunk latch, passenger side passive door lock, driver side door lock and right front axle seal replaced when the car still has less than 45,000 miles on it. Mean while my friend has a Nissan Altima that is the same year as mine with more miles and they had next to no problems. Another friend has a 2009 Toyota Corolla with over 200,000 miles and they have also not experienced as many issues as I have with now 45,000 miles on my Cruze. Its really unfortunate because I really prefer the look of American cars over imports.


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

94mustang said:


> Yikes! that is a lot of repairs. I have had the blind spot modules replaced five times plus the water pump, oil pan seal, rear main seal, trunk latch, passenger side passive door lock, driver side door lock and right front axle seal replaced when the car still has less than 45,000 miles on it. Mean while my friend has a Nissan Altima that is the same year as mine with more miles and they had next to no problems. Another friend has a 2009 Toyota Corolla with over 200,000 miles and they have also not experienced as many issues as I have with now 45,000 miles on my Cruze. Its really unfortunate because I really prefer the look of American cars over imports.



Yep, I forgot about those parts too....axle seals, door lock, trunk lock release, etc. I asked my service shop for what cars he does not see in his shop that often. He said Hondas and Hyundai's, hardly makes any money on them. My inlaws both have hyundai cars. I changed the oil for them, I was amazed at how dry those cars are underneath compared to my cruze. There cars are older too. Sad, I always had GM cars. Those extended warranty's are worth it though for the cruze. If I remember correctly, it was pretty flexible for the term and mileage. I even purchased it from a different dealer.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hyundais come with 10/100,000

I have no idea how you get warranty work done though. I couldn't get any dealer to fix my broken traction system. They were always backed up 2 months on warranty repairs and had no loaner cars available. 

PHFFTTTTTT


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Hyundais come with 10/100,000
> 
> I have no idea how you get warranty work done though. I couldn't get any dealer to fix my broken traction system. They were always backed up 2 months on warranty repairs and had no loaner cars available.
> 
> PHFFTTTTTT


My tiny Kingman Hyundai dealer was super stingy on warranty work. Rental Car coverage was available at your cost even though supposedly covered under 'America's Best Warranty'. Proof of servicing was always asked for and it took months to address an upper control arm. Even then they didn't order a new arm, just a bushing. Yet in Florida where the Car was bought they offered loaners for free and a $200 Service Credit if you weren't 100% satisfied and gave them back a blank survey to submit.

I was looking at the new Hyundai Kona and could buy one today if I wanted to, it looks great! However my local G.M. Service has been so outstanding that I'm staying with what I know for now


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My tiny Kingman Hyundai dealer was super stingy on warranty work. Rental Car coverage was available at your cost even though supposedly covered under 'America's Best Warranty'. Proof of servicing was always asked for and it took months to address an upper control arm. Even then they didn't order a new arm, just a bushing. Yet in Florida where the Car was bought they offered loaners for free and a $200 Service Credit if you weren't 100% satisfied and gave them back a blank survey to submit.
> 
> I was looking at the new Hyundai Kona and could buy one today if I wanted to, it looks great! However my local G.M. Service has been so outstanding that I'm staying with what I know for now


I"m liking the kona too. However, The customer service from day 1 of shopping to warranty work is the worst I've ever experienced. My salesman was the only great thing about my 3 year ownership.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

If anyone is interested in a GM Extended Warranty,I can recommend who the Corvette community uses by far. I just traded mine for a Cruze a few days ago and I'm cancelling my warranty on the C7 and will be purchasing the extended warranty on the Cruze. He offers the best price of any dealer and it makes no difference which state you live in. Since I'm new here,I'm not sure if it's OK to post his name and contact info. If you are interested,PM me and I will share it. He has been selling GM warranties for a long time and has a great reputation.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

blackbird said:


> The "extended warranty" plans are essentially an service plan that's more similar to insurance paid up-front. Asking for what people paid for different plans won't tell you much, as the older the car gets, the more miles it has on it and the deductible can significantly affect the cost. There's also a lot of mark-up and profit in the different plans.
> 
> If you plan to keep the car a long time and can research and find a reputable company it might be worth it if you think your car is going to be a basket case. Then again you could shell out $1500-2000 and never use it, or pay that much and the specific component that breaks on your car won't be covered.
> 
> ...


"Pure profit" is quite an exaggeration. Price that 8" infotainment system and the labor to replace it,just for starters. I could go on but it's obvious you're in the NEVER camp,so I won't try to sway you.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

llbanks522 said:


> When I purchased my 2017 LT in November the Finance guy asked me if I wanted the extended warranty and I said no. He then proceeded to print the sales contract and when I checked it B4 signing I noticed that the monthly payment was $32 a month higher. I looked at him and asked WTH! He then apologized as he printed it with the extended warranty included in error. So I guess the cost would be roughly 60 x $30 or $1,800 + sales tax ($2/month). When I get to 35 months I may check to see what it will cost then. Being retired I’m only putting 6 to 7k miles a year so the time will expire first.


The warranty price jumps at 10k miles. You may want to reconsider before reaching 35k miles. I too am retired.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

karmatourer said:


> The warranty price jumps at 10k miles. You may want to reconsider before reaching 35k miles. I too am retired.


There are no degrees of Jumps. When you hit 36,000 miles the Chevy plan simply becomes unavailable


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> There are no degrees of Jumps. When you hit 36,000 miles the Chevy plan simply becomes unavailable


The price jumps at 10k miles for extended warranty.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

karmatourer said:


> The price jumps at 10k miles for extended warranty.


 Can you tell us the number of Jumps there are and when they occur? For that matter you can't buy an 'Extended Warranty', there is no such Animal.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Can you tell us the number of Jumps there are and when they occur? For that matter you can't buy an 'Extended Warranty', there is no such Animal.


You're joking,right? I know of 1 price increase in the extended warranty and it comes at 10k miles. If you purchase it before 10k,it is a certain price.After 10k miles,the price to purchase the extended warranty increases. I verified it this afternoon. Your absurd implication that a person cannot buy an extended warranty explains so much.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

karmatourer said:


> You're joking,right? I know of 1 price increase in the extended warranty and it comes at 10k miles. If you purchase it before 10k,it is a certain price.After 10k miles,the price to purchase the extended warranty increases. I verified it this afternoon. Your absurd implication that a person cannot buy an extended warranty explains so much.


Not as absurd as you might think when you dig down into the small print where I believe it is defined as a service plan - as opposed to an extended warranty. 

It’s all about the law - and I suspect that <extended warranty> means something more in the granular legal details as defined by jurisprudence than what GM is willing to sell us.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

karmatourer said:


> You're joking,right? I know of 1 price increase in the extended warranty and it comes at 10k miles. If you purchase it before 10k,it is a certain price.After 10k miles,the price to purchase the extended warranty increases. I verified it this afternoon. Your absurd implication that a person cannot buy an extended warranty explains so much.


Not Joking, you just fell for the 'must buy today or the price will go up' line. The product you might be talking about is a 3rd party Vehicle Service Contract or Mechanical Breakdown Service Contract offered by certain automobile insurers, NOT a Warranty. When the Factory New Car Warranty expires the price for a supplemental policy if you can find one is very expensive, we all know that. However a GM Protection Plan doesn't go up at 10,000 miles or 21,000 miles despite what a salesman is trained to tell you. Come on?:dazed002:


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> "Pure profit" is quite an exaggeration. Price that 8" infotainment system and the labor to replace it,just for starters. I could go on but it's obvious you're in the NEVER camp,so I won't try to sway you.


I'm in the never buy group? I've bought the GMPP on my first gen car and also on my second gen. Just like cell phone insurance, auto, home warranties, etc., if they weren't almost always profitable these companies wouldn't offer them. That's not to say they don't have their place depending on your risk aversion.

Because I bought two cars with new powertrains and an unproven long-term track record in the US I decided to purchase the GMPP plans on both cars. The first gen has been pretty trouble free but a couple emission-related component failures it has already had that's been replaced under regular warranty would have likely paid for the GMPP and we still plan to keep it for a long time and have a few more years coverage. And my second gen is in the process of the lemon law buy-back with a lot of trouble, so if I end up keeping the car it's nice peace of mind.

I can still call them pure profit because the dealers mark them up a ton and even if you bought close to their cost, the warranty company will statistically have pretty high profit margins on _most_ cars. Not many people price shop their GMPP cost. If I didn't keep cars a long time and absolutely trusted all the emission components, I'd probably have skipped it, but because of those factors and negotiating a decent price it's worth it to me.

Another reason they're profitable is because of the fine print. The GMPP is way better than most aftermarket plans, but still has limitations. For example the power seat in my first gen has been having trouble getting stuck in the raised position and won't go down with someone sitting in it. I took a look and there may be a loose bolt on the motor assembly but have the GMPP so I figured I'd have the dealer check it while performing a recall. They mentioned the GMPP would cover a failed motor, but if it was a loose bolt that wouldn't be covered because it's not a listed component and I'd also be on the hook for labor and diagnostics.

I know you mentioned the MyLink screen and that's one of the components the financing guys as dealers always try to use as an example. There's a lot of systems that could be expensive. There's also a lot of components that aren't covered and other limitations that might still leave you with an out of pocket repair bill.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Not Joking, you just fell for the 'must buy today or the price will go up' line. The product you might be talking about is a 3rd party Vehicle Service Contract or Mechanical Breakdown Service Contract offered by certain automobile insurers, NOT a Warranty. When the Factory New Car Warranty expires the price for a supplemental policy if you can find one is very expensive, we all know that. However a GM Protection Plan doesn't go up at 10,000 miles or 21,000 miles despite what a salesman is trained to tell you. Come on?:dazed002:


Let me tell you something. You don't know anything about me or my situation. Just stop assuming things that you are clueless about. I am making an assumption too-I have owned more cars than you over the years. Silly huh? I guess you think you're some kind of an expert when it comes to extended warranties. You make me laugh.

Since you've acted the ass so far,I'll address you like one. 1st absurd assumption on your part:"you just fell for the 'must buy today or the price will go up' line. No,for the Corvettte,I used the best and least expensive seller of GMEPP (aka CPP) who is located in Montana at a dealer there. His reputation is widely known in the Corvette community. He charges less than nearly every GM dealer for whatever policy you choose.[FONT=verdana,geneva,lucida,"lucida grande",arial,helvetica,sans-serif] Again,and I'll type slowly,this is for GMEPP (aka CPP),not some," ​​​[/FONT]​ The product you might be talking about is a 3rd party Vehicle Service Contract or Mechanical Breakdown Service Contract offered by certain automobile insurers, NOT a Warranty". I'll type it again and hope it sinks in. It's for GMEPP (aka CPP) ,not the jibberish you ASSUMED and described. Next,it IS NOT very expensive. And finally,and I'll type slowly again,if you purchase the ​GMEPP (aka CPP) prior to 10k miles,it will be less expensive than after 10k miles. Amazing that someone with 3700 posts can post something that is totally wrong. It's like the person that lies and if he repeats the lie over and over,folks will believe him. Just like one in DC. Just yesterday,I cancelled the GMEPP (aka CPP) contract for the Corvette and will be purchasing one for the Cruze. I get it that you're not a fan of extended warranties-I could care less. Just stop posting incorrect crap that you're clueless about. And I'll be purchasing the GMEPP (aka CPP) from the same dealer at the best price around.
Waiting patiently for your pithy retort.
The person I am buying it from is at a dealer in Montana and for years has been offering the best prices for what mileage/year plan you choose. Well known. Simply google his name for references.
​​​


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

"GMEPP (aka CPP) is the GM backed solution. Some dealers may be slow in transitioning, or may have existing agreements with Ally/GMPP. But going forward the Ally plans will be treated like true 3rd party plans, and the GMEPP plans will be treated like first party plans".


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

To wrap up a GMEPP can be purchased as long as the New Car Warranty is in effect:

GMPP & GMEPP are NOT First Party Plans, nope:

There is no such thing as an "Extended Warranty". No one can extend a GM Warranty aside from GM.

It will not cost a prohibitive amount if you don't buy the protection right away, sorry~


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> To wrap up a GMEPP can be purchased as long as the New Car Warranty is in effect:
> 
> GMPP & GMEPP are NOT First Party Plans, nope:
> 
> ...


So to wrap this up,you finally got something right. You can indeed purchase a GMEPP prior to 36k. And,GMEPP is INDEED 1st party. No one said it wil be cost prohibitive if not purchased immediately-10k miles is the point where the GMEPP price increases. Sorry.


----------

